# Tn Ibew



## RxPdarkbox (Nov 6, 2008)

I am looking to take the Apprentice exam soon. IDK how soon soon is, but I have already applied. I was wondering if anyone is in TN, or knows how the work environment..... how busy they are?

The usual ?'s I suppose. I don't have much of an option other than to take the exam(s), ace them hopefully. Do the interview, hopefully ace it.... and get to work. I just hope that it doesn't take too long. I know you cannot rush a good thing, but I think the faster I sink my teeth in, the better off I'll be. I'm sure that I can kick a at this. But I just wanna see what I can be expecting as a career goes!

Any help would be wonderful! thanks in advance!


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Where in TN? I don't think Tennessee has statewide licensing, so it would depend on what area you are in.

http://www.ibew.org/IBEW/directory/index.asp


----------



## RxPdarkbox (Nov 6, 2008)

Murfreesboro... so Nashville.


----------

